# Versalift bucket truck, outriggers stuck down



## racintj (Sep 4, 2016)

1996 Versalift bucket truck. Outriggers go down (out), but won't go up (in). The boom works great, up and down, left and right...no issues. 

Full fluid, outriggers go down fine. Controls are right. No leaks. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## derwoodii (Sep 4, 2016)

You checked all safety lock outs?? the boom one can some times not active and stops you packing away legs,,,the bucket level can be cause as the bucket sit lower and is down on deck before boom cut out switch closed


Then in bucket is many controls eg bucket and turret / switch check and wriggle them all to see if they are set right


----------



## racintj (Sep 4, 2016)

I did check the upper controls and lockouts. It's just odd because the way they act. At first they would try to come in but was very jittery. Now they won't come in at all. I can hear the controls activate and see the hydraulic lines jump as you apply the lever. I just can't figure it out.


----------



## diezelsmoke (Sep 4, 2016)

If hyd operations are jittery, it usually means air is getting in the system. Check oil level. So it will retract until the weight is off the downriggers?


----------



## racintj (Sep 4, 2016)

diezelsmoke said:


> If hyd operations are jittery, it usually means air is getting in the system. Check oil level. So it will retract until the weight is off the downriggers?


Oil level is full. No, it won't retract at all. Truck is nearly off the ground with all the weight on them, but they won't retract.


----------



## diezelsmoke (Sep 4, 2016)

When you try to lower the truck does the hyd seem to want to work? (engine rpms drop, etc.)


----------



## racintj (Sep 4, 2016)

Correct, they act as though they are working, but the outriggers don't move.


----------



## derwoodii (Sep 4, 2016)

checked the fuse box for any circuit fails ?? i had a 11m versa just stop and it was a fuse


----------



## racintj (Sep 4, 2016)

The fluid is routing to the cylinders, so o can't see how it could be a fuse.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 4, 2016)

racintj said:


> The fluid is routing to the cylinders, so o can't see how it could be a fuse.


Bleed them to get them back up so you can move the truck if you must. Call the manufacturer Tues and speak to a technician.


----------



## racintj (Sep 4, 2016)

Any idea how I bleed them?


----------



## diezelsmoke (Sep 4, 2016)

The hyd lock system is not working. Bleed the cylinders down, you will have to do each one a little at a time to prevent the truck from tipping to much. If it is on flat ground not so bad if your on a slight grade be more careful. Loosen the hyd line @ cylinder. Picture of cylinder would be helpful.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 4, 2016)

diezelsmoke said:


> The hyd lock system is not working. Bleed the cylinders down, you will have to do each one a little at a time to prevent the truck from tipping to much. If it is on flat ground not so bad if your on a slight grade be more careful. Loosen the hyd line @ cylinder. Picture of cylinder would be helpful.


yup!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 4, 2016)

Switch the up and down lines to get them raised?


----------



## racintj (Sep 4, 2016)

diezelsmoke said:


> The hyd lock system is not working. Bleed the cylinders down, you will have to do each one a little at a time to prevent the truck from tipping to much. If it is on flat ground not so bad if your on a slight grade be more careful. Loosen the hyd line @ cylinder. Picture of cylinder would be helpful.


Thank you so much fellas. I will try this tomorrow. Pics attached. Any other thoughts? Btw, I'm trying to get this working for a local ministry to sell.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 4, 2016)

racintj said:


> Thank you so much fellas. I will try this tomorrow. Pics attached. Any other thoughts? Btw, I'm trying to get this working for a local ministry to sell.


Call the manufacturer.


----------



## diezelsmoke (Sep 4, 2016)

The block circled in red is the locking system. The blue circle is what needs to be unscrewed and looked at, but not while it is up in the air, you need to relieve the pressure of the rams first.


----------



## racintj (Sep 4, 2016)

diezelsmoke said:


> The block circled in red is the locking system. The blue circle is what needs to be unscrewed and looked at, but not while it is up in the air, you need to relieve the pressure of the rams first.


What is the best way to relieve, just loosen the lines?


----------



## diezelsmoke (Sep 4, 2016)

I don't think that will work, there is a procedure to relieve them and I don't know off hand or want to say. I would try and have someone raise each slowly only a couple inches and smack the face of the lock block with a hammer as it is raising, and see if that will release it. Also try and smack it while trying to lower it. Give it some firm smacks but don't beat the hell out of it.


----------



## racintj (Sep 4, 2016)

diezelsmoke said:


> I don't think that will work, there is a procedure to relieve them and I don't know off hand or want to say. I would try and have someone raise each slowly only a couple inches and smack the face of the lock block with a hammer as it is raising, and see if that will release it. Also try and smack it while trying to lower it. Give it some firm smacks but don't beat the hell out of it.


I appreciate it. I'll try that in the morning.


----------

